# When did the word "playdate" come about?



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Was I just oblivious to this term when I was a kid, or is it a sort-of recent (like in the past 20 years) development? I just can't bring myself to use it. I'll say, "Let's get the kids together" or "How about letting the kids play next weekend?", but I can't say the p-word. Do you use it? Do your kids use it?


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh, me too. I don't remember it being used in my generation. I don't know why it bothers me at all really, but I never say it myself - I also say "let's get the kids/ boys together" etc.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't recall if from my youth, but I use the term freely. My dd once even said, "This date is making me tired!"


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilovelife* 
I don't recall if from my youth, but I use the term freely. My dd once even said, "This date is making me tired!"









that's cute! It doesn't really bother me, I don't think I've ever used it when speaking to another parent, but I will tell the kids " you have a playdate with so and so today"


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

My guess is it came from yuppies.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glendora* 
My guess is it came from yuppies.









:


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glendora* 
My guess is it came from yuppies.

sounds likely.
I don't like it, but I will probably end up using it...


----------



## momma4fun (Jan 23, 2007)

I hate the term. I don't think it's that old, like mid-nineties would be my guest.

It's definitely "hoity-toity" sounding. Not that hoity toity is a bad thing.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

The term came about because of the large number of working parents. People are just not around for the casual meet-ups at the park, on the block, etc. Parents needed to schedule the playtime in with the busy schedules and thus a new phrase was born. At least that is what I believe. The term doesn't bother me and sometimes I use it and sometimes I don't. My kids certainly use it all the time "May I have a playdate with xxx".


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

It wasn't much in use 15 years ago, but I noticed the term being used around 12 years ago.
I'm another one that can't stand the word....especially since the Playdate has become one of those "essential for social development" things (see my eyes rolling?) that are pushed down parents' throats now.


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama* 
I'm another one that can't stand the word....especially since the Playdate has become one of those "essential for social development" things (see my eyes rolling?) that are pushed down parents' throats now.

ITA.


----------

